# Teich für Laufenten



## Claudinchen (9. Juli 2010)

Ich habe ja einen Miniteich (500 l Teichbecken) mit Seerosen, Fröschen, Pflanzen usw. Jetzt bekomme ich Laufenten und will für sie einen eigenen Teich, weil die sicher den Miniteich ruinieren würden. 

Wie groß soll ich den Teich machen und welche Filter verwende ich hier? Ich habe auchs chon gelesen, dass man den Ententeich öfter absaugen und putzen muss. Ist da eine Teichschale besser?

In 2 Wochen kommt der Baumeister mit Bagger und wenn ich da schon etwas genaues wüßte, könnte ich mir die blöde Graberei ersparen.

Ich hoffe jemand von euch kann mir helfen!

Liebe Grüße,
Claudia


----------



## Digicat (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teich für Laufenten*

Guten morgen Claudia

Würde meinen umso größer umso besser ......

Dies habe ich gefunden 

Wünsche Dir viel Glück mit den Laufi`s ... sind ja putzig


----------



## ffwnad (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teich für Laufenten*

Hallo

also ich rate dir dringlichst ab einen Teich für Laufenten zu bauen !!!
Weil sie heissen zwar __ Enten, aber vom schwimmen haben sie noch nix gehört.
Ich habe selber genug Laufenten und weiss wo von ich rede.
Hatte selber schon das Problem Bei mir sind zwei ausgewachsene Laufenten im Teich meines Onkel ertrunken.

mfg

André


----------



## Claudinchen (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teich für Laufenten*

Danke für die Info.
Wegen der Größe lese ich aber immer, dass kleinere Ententeiche im Sommer 1x die Woche gereinigt werden sollen. Ich hätte aber gerne einen relativ wartungsarmen Teich. Wenn ich dann ein großen Teich jeden Monat auspumpen muss, ist das auch nervig. 

Mit meinem Miniteich bin ich nämlich sehr verwöhnt. Das Wasser ist zwar nicht klar, sondern braun, aber ich habe Massen an Kaulquappen, __ Libellen und auch meine Seerose blüht heuer zum ersten Mal. Hund und Katzen trinken auch gerne daraus.


----------



## Digicat (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teich für Laufenten*

Servus

@ André: Was für Enten sind das, die nicht schwimmen können 

@ Claudia: In dem ersten Link von mir .......


> Bei einem größeren Teich ist diese Arbeit nicht so oft nötig (ähnlich wie beim Ausmisten des Stalles) und die __ Enten könnten auch mal eine Strecke tauchen, was sie eigentlich gerne tun.
> .............
> Und wegen den Enten das Wasser erneuern braucht man ab einer gewissen Größe des Gewässers auch nicht mehr.



Wieviel Platz für einen Teich würde den zu Verfügung stehen


----------



## wp-3d (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teich für Laufenten*

Hi Claudinchen,
ein extra Teich ist zu aufwändig,
ich denke an eine alte Duschwanne, diese oberirdisch auf eine Umrahmung aus Backsteinen auflegen, so kannst Du wenn das Wasser verschmutzt ist einfach den Stöpsel ziehen und neu befüllen.

Ebenfalls aus Backsteinen einen Ein und Ausstieg, die Tiere haben ihren Spaß und können in der flachen Schale nicht ertrinken.


----------



## Sigridkira (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teich für Laufenten*

Hallo Claudia,
wir haben unsere beiden Laufenten jetzt den 2. Sommer, letzten Sommer hatten wir sogar 3 Entenbabys. Ausgewachsene __ Enten können soweit ich weiß nicht ertrinken, ausser der Erpel drückt die Ente bei seinen Spielchen zulange unter Wasser. Die Babys dagegen können schon ertrinken wenn Ihnen die Kraft ausgeht und sie keinen geeigneten Ausstieg haben.
Unser Teich ist jetzt 1 Jahr alt, und wird schön langsam, bis auf das grüne Wasser. Aber die Enten dürfen da nicht rein, versuchen es aber immer wieder. 2 mal ist es ihnen auch gelungen, die Kaulquappen waren zur Hälfte aufgefressen und auch die Pflanzen. Eigentlich dachte ich mal das geht, Enten und Teich, bin aber ganz schnell eines besseren belehrt worden.
Den Enten habe ich jetzt mit der restlichen Folie ein kleines Schwimmbad gebaut, habe aber auch einen Mörtelkübel im Boden vergraben, den sie nutzen.
Aber die Idee von Werner, mit der Duschwanne und Stöpsel finde ich richtig gut, den der Wasserwechsel für allem bei diesen heißen Temperaturen, 2 x die Woche nervt richtig.
Liebe Grüße
Sigrid


----------



## Hexe_Mol (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teich für Laufenten*



da wir uns auch gerade mit dem thema "laufenten - ja oder nein?" beschäftigen, interessiert mich dieses thema hier natürlich brennend! 

sigrid, wie hältst du deine laufenten denn davon ab, den teich zu nutzen, den sie nicht nutzen sollen?  das thema "teich" ist (neben der stall-frage) nämlich momentan auch das, was uns von 2 gefiederten schneckenpolizisten abhält.


----------



## Sigridkira (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teich für Laufenten*

Hallo Anja,
ich habe dir ein paar Fotos gemacht. Die __ Enten haben jetzt meinen Gemüsegarten, den wir mit einem Zaun abgetrennt haben. Die Enten sind sehr schlau, ist die Tür nur ein paar Minuten auf, sind die schon ab Richtung Teich. Der Zaun muß auch hoch genug sein, so ein kleiner Mini-Zaun nützt nichts, unsere Ente kann auch ein wenig __ fliegen wenn Sie Anlauf hat, der Erpel kann nicht fliegen. Die drei Babys haben wir in gute Hände abgegeben, auf einem Hof mit viel Platz und Bach, die fliegen richtig gut. Drehen da eine große Flugrunde und kommen dann auch wieder zurück.
Enten mögen gerne Wiesen und auch Sträucher. Da der Gemüsegarten (Gemüse wächst natürlich nicht mehr, es ist nur noch trockene Erde, alles abgefressen) ihnen zu wenig Auslauf bietet, dürfen sie auf die große Wiese neben an, gehört den Schwiegereltern. 
Als Stall haben wir unsere Hundehütte genommen, siehe auch Fotos, da unsere Hund da nicht reinging. Der möchte immer bei uns sein. In der Nacht sind die Enten immer im Stall, da sonst der Marder sie umbringt. Wir haben den Stall wie noch zu sehen ist mit Styropor ausgekleidet, für den Winter damit es wärmer ist, aber die Enten fressen auch das Styropor. Wenn du sowas machst, solltest du noch eine Folie über das Styropor machen.
Fotos von den Enten habe ich jetzt keine gemacht, denn die sind irgendwo unterwegs auf der großen Wiese oder in den Büschen.
Falls ich dir noch irgendwie helfen kann, gerne.
Liebe Grüße
Sigrid


----------



## Hexe_Mol (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teich für Laufenten*

hallo sigrid 

vielen dank für die ausführliche erklärung und die fotos! 

also habt ihr die __ enten mehr "zum spaß" und nicht als schneckenpolizei für den garten, wenn ich das richtig verstehe?  das ist nämlich bei uns der grund für das nachdenken über den "familienzuwachs": dass wir ne natürliche möglichkeit suchen, die __ nacktschnecken  zu dezimieren. in diesem jahr ist es so schlimm, dass keiner meiner __ sonnenhüte, __ phloxe usw.. auch nur eine blüte hat und auch die meisten hostas sehen aus wie nachm krieg!


----------



## Lilliphili (2. Jan. 2023)

ffwnad schrieb:


> *AW: Teich für Laufenten*
> 
> Hallo
> 
> ...


Sehe erst heute diesen Beitrag. Und muss sagen, so etwas Dummes hab ich noch nie gelesen! Natürlich brauchen Laufenten Wasser, wo sie schwimmen können. Alleine schon für die Federnpflege! "Vom Schwimmen haben die noch nix gehört"-habe diesen Satz grade meinen 7 Laufis vorgelesen und sie sind entsetzt! Bitte glaubt diesen Unsinn nicht!
Auch Laufenten sind Enten---jawohl! Und MÜSSEN schwimmen dürfen!!! 
Eigentlich müsste man diesem Typen die Laufenten wegnehmen! Tierquälerei!


----------



## Lilliphili (2. Jan. 2023)

Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> *AW: Teich für Laufenten*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich empfinde es als Tierquälerei, einen Teich zu besitzen, aber die __ Enten dürfen darin nicht schwimmen. Leute, lernt endlich über artgerechte Tierhaltung!


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Jan. 2023)

Lilliphili schrieb:


> Ich empfinde es als Tierquälerei, einen Teich zu besitzen, aber die __ Enten dürfen darin nicht schwimmen. Leute, lernt endlich über artgerechte Tierhaltung!


Na ja, der Thread war vom Juli 2010 ich denke die Enten leben nicht mehr.
Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## troll20 (2. Jan. 2023)

Lilliphili schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste man diesem Typen die Laufenten wegnehmen! Tierquälerei!


Erstmal herzlich willkommen hier im Forum. Und eigentlich pflegen wir hier einen netteren Umgangston. 
Auch wenn es dich in rage bringt, gibt es keinen Grund unhöflich zu sein, ganz im Gegenteil. Mit ruhigen und sachlichen Argumenten kann man viel mehr erreichen und dabei sein Wissen auch noch teilen.


----------



## Turbo (2. Jan. 2023)

Tataaa….  

Das ist mal ein Einstieg in ein Forum.
Herzlich Willkommen bei uns meist ganz lieben,


----------



## Opa Graskop (2. Jan. 2023)

Ich glaub ja, Laufi 1 wird sich hier nicht wieder melden.
Jemanden, der auf Krawall gebürstet ist sind doch hier 
alle viel zu nett. Ich trink mal nen  und warte......


----------



## Turbo (3. Jan. 2023)

Wer es probieren will….
Laufenten kann man auch mieten. Inklusive Wasserfläche.









						Miet-Enten gegen Schnecken
					

Effektive Schädlingsbekämpfung im Garten mit trainierten __ Enten. Der biologische Schädlingskiller in Ihrem Garten. Mieten Sie während zwei Wochen zwei trainierte Enten gegen __ Schnecken und andere Schädlinge in Ihrem Garten.




					www.berger-gartenbau.ch
				












						Wie funktionierts ? | Amelie's Laufentenverleih
					






					www.amelieslaufentenverleih.ch
				




Was man nicht alles im Web findet.  








						Laufenten: Tipps zu Haltung, Kauf und Miete
					

Laufenten halten im Garten, hält Schnecken und andere Schädlinge fern. Infos und Tipps zur Haltung der Enten. Wo und wie Laufenten kaufen oder mieten.




					www.nachhaltigleben.ch


----------



## Cindy55 (3. Jan. 2023)

ffwnad schrieb:


> *AW: Teich für Laufenten*
> 
> Hallo
> 
> ...


Hallo 
Ich habe seit einigen Jahren Laufenten und Teich die ertrinken nicht dann war ein anderes Tier (Ratte) im Teich und hatte die Enten unter Wasser gezogen und ertränkt... MfG 
Cindy


----------

